# Dianabol and clomid cycle?



## geeris (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi ppl.....

U guys have some great sh** on this forum......keep it up!
anyways, i have recently got my hands on 300 tabs of dianabol and 20 tabs of clomid.
now i have never done any steroids before....so how should i cycle it....and is clomid good enough at what it does?
also i have a slight acne problem(not taking any medications).....and i want to keep this from gettin worse durin the cycle....what should i do?
i want to start really slow....but not slow enough to be a waste of my time and $$......hey thanx-a-lot guys for your replies....and yes i know i don;t know enough right now to start downing the shit...so before i start anything i'll read up.

PEACE.
JJW.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 20, 2003)

If thats 50mg tabs of clomid, I wouldn't really call that enough, if your doing a really short cycle though it may be enough.


----------



## geeris (Apr 20, 2003)

*what should a short cycle be like?*

hey....what should a short cycle be like??
i heard 4 weeks is the min.....so would a 6 week cycle be ok?
and if so.....can someone give me an example of a short cycle of dianabol....followed by only 20 tabs of clomid.
I am a lean guy....weighing 160 pounds at 6'1"
19 years old......majority ectomorph.
thanx for the help...i appreciate it!

peace
JJW.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah..I will send you a PM with my mailing address.. I will creafully assess the amount you have and get back to u


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

Slick.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 22, 2003)

DM - Fuq u, I thought I would try 

What the hell u doing here anyway


----------



## geeris (Apr 25, 2003)

*hey what the fuck??*

you supposed to be helping me figure shit out on this thread.....please take your chit chat elsewhere!!
fuckin christ man!....what the fuck is wrong with ppl these days??
haha....j/k....anyway...where the hell is the HELP??
common!!!

peace,
JJW.


----------



## Mifody (Apr 25, 2003)

assuming your dbols are 5mg each..
35mg dbol/day for 6 weeks. divide your dose up every 3-4 hours.
day after last dbol start clomid.  2 50mg pills/day for 5 days, then use the rest up at 1 a day.  you should have some nolvadex just to be safe.  take a gram of ala a day as well for you liver.


----------



## cornfed (Apr 25, 2003)

I haven't commented b/c I don't think that dbol alone is a good choice.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Apr 25, 2003)

i dont recomend dbol only cycles lol learn to love the needle...............


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2003)

All the acne, half the gains if your lucky - gotta love DBol.


----------



## geeris (Apr 27, 2003)

*d-bol n test?*

ok.....i hear ya guys about not doin d-bol alone.....everyone is tellin me this.....so....do u agree that d-bol and test. will be a good cycle to start with??
thanx

JJW.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 27, 2003)

Sure, pretty typical cycle. Dbol for 4-6 weeks and test for 10 (same time of course). Nolvadex on hand just incase and clomid for post cycle, more and more people are mixing nolva/clomid for post it seems like.


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 28, 2003)

agreed....test with dbol over the first 6 weeks would give you some nice gains....


----------



## Bigtuna (May 17, 2010)

geeris said:


> ok.....i hear ya guys about not doin d-bol alone.....everyone is tellin me this.....so....do u agree that d-bol and test. will be a good cycle to start with??
> thanx
> 
> JJW.


 


Why don't you join a gym, walk up to the biggest guy there and ask him that!


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 17, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Sure, pretty typical cycle. Dbol for 4-6 weeks and test for 10 (same time of course). ...



I would run dbol for 4 weeks and the test for 12! That's just my _personal_ opinion though. The less time on an oral, the better. And 10 weeks is just too short for me. 



Mudge said:


> ...  Nolvadex on hand just incase and clomid for post cycle, more and more  people are mixing nolva/clomid for post it seems like.



Yep, I find that recovery is easier whilst running clomid AND nolva for PCT.


----------



## jcar1016 (May 17, 2010)

guys in case you didnt notice this thread is 7 years old LOL


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 17, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> guys in case you didnt notice this thread is 7 years old LOL



Wow, lol. I didn't notice until you pointed it out. I hardly ever check the dates because I don't expect many people to dig up super old threads.


----------



## Roaddkingg (May 18, 2010)

*Holy Shit*

2003...WOW! I didnt notice that until you pointed it out. This poor kid most likely did his d-bol got lumps and acne and is out of the game.


----------

